# ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich



## Rollora (28. Januar 2010)

*ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Toms Hardware berichten von einer vielzahl an Usern die sich über Ausfälle der Radeon HD 5xxx Serie beschweren. Zum einen im offiziellen Forum, zum anderen auch schon bei Tom's und vielen anderen Foren.
Die Symptome sind graue Bildschirme, abstürze und verschiedene Grafikfehler mit anschließendem Hangup.
Momentan scheint ncoh nicht ganz klar, was das Verursacht, es könnte ein Windows 7 Update sein, der Fehler tritt aber auch woanders auf.

Mehr dazu gibts hier:

Radeon 5xxx Owners Report Grey Screens/Hangups


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ob das wohl mit dem vermaledeiten 40nm Prozess zu tun hat ...?


----------



## JuliusS (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Och ne nich das auch noch meine XFX HD5850 ist schon seit über einen Monat bestellt und bezahlt . Ihr macht mir Angst !!! Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Treiber der Abhilfe schaft  . Bis meine Karte kommt dauert es eh noch eine Weile .In der Zeit kann ATI gerne neue Treiber entwickeln hehe .


----------



## KOF328 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

ach was. das gleiche wie beim so1156 terror, bestimmt nur ein paar ausrutscher und man hört nie wieder was davon.

und hört hört: mein sys p7p55d pro-xfx5850be läuft und läuft und läuft...

€: jaja, alte sig. klickt draud und ihr sieht das aktuelle sys


----------



## AchtBit (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Nachdem ich den Fred gelesen hab, geh ich nicht von einem Sensor Problem, wie der Fred Chef, sondern von einer instabilen Stromversorgung durch die Schnittstelle, aus. 

Meine Lösung wäre. Powermanagement der Karte deaktivieren. Manuelle Stromversorgung im Bios aktivieren, PCIe Spannung 0,1 - 0,2V anheben. Und dann alle alle möglichen Takt Kombies im 2d und 3df Mode probieren.

Ich glaube, das die Gleichrichter aktueller Boards mit einer stabilen PCIe Spannung zu kämpfen haben wenn der Stromverbrauch der Karte einer zu grossen Dynamik unterworfen ist.


----------



## push@max (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Denke nicht, dass es an einem Herstellungsfehler liegt...eher an einem Software-Problem seitens Windows oder ATI.


----------



## Secondhandgamer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich muss dem Leider zu stimmen ! 

Mir sind schon  2x 5970 mit den selben problemen abgeraucht !

Zum Glück hab ich Sie bei AtelcoComputer geholt , 28 Tage Geld zurück Garantie!

Ich hab die Fachsen dicke was die Treiber und ausfälle angeht ich warte auf Nvidia


----------



## basic123 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Alles nur Panik-Mache.


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Von einem generellem Problem zu reden halte ich für verfrüht. Es kann sich auch um nur um eine einzelnen Charge handeln die sich als problematisch herausstellt.


----------



## Secondhandgamer (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Mit der 5770 von Xfx, Asus und Club 3D gabs in drei verschiedenen Rechnerconfigs. keine Probleme, selbst mit beta Treibern!

Nur leider sind mir die Karten zu langsam für meinen Spielerechner


----------



## tm0975 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

naja, die quelle ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom ei. sie sind schnell dabei, wenns darum geht, ati schlecht zu machen. hat man ja bei der praxisfremden 2d-geschichte gesehen. klar dürfte acuh sein, dass karten mit hohem stromverbrauch ein höheres ausfallrisiko haben als so ein igp-quark. abwarten ist angesagt. zuerstmal sieht es nach panikmache aus. gibt ja einige händler, die retourquoten anzeigen einfach da mal schauen.


ich hab da so meine zweifel!!!

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p622567_1024MB-XFX-Radeon-HD5870-GDDR5-PCIe.html

Reklamationsquote:*0 %*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ob das wohl mit dem vermaledeiten 40nm Prozess zu tun hat ...?


Nicht auszuschließen bis wahrscheinlich.

Ist natürlich etwas doof für AMD...


----------



## Herb_G (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Je mehr Produkte auf dem Markt sind, desto mehr können auch kaputt gehen  Bei der ganzen Diskussion wird auch immer schön übersehen, dass der Gesamtmarkt zu 80% in Intels Hand liegt.

Der Weltmarketingmaschine ist es doch scheißegal ob NV oder ATI,  hauptsache es wird konsumiert, was eigentlich gar nicht benötigt wird.

Wenn man sich überlegt, das die Leute früher nur stationär mit Wählscheibe telefonieren konnten - und das auch noch ohne Bilder zu verschicken oder individuelle Klingeltöne zu haben (wobei - individuell.....!?) - wie haben die das bloß ausgehalten, aber ich will der guten alten Zeit ja nicht nachjambarn.

Ich hab´ Highend/Midsegmentkarten von beiden Firmen gehabt, Präferenzen haben sich keine gebildet. Das was schon immer hinter meinen Überlegungen stand, war ein solider Vergleich des Verhältnisses von P/L. Meine Radeon 5870 funktionieren einwandfrei und sind auch unter Last keine Lärmbelästigung. Wenn ich mir in den nächsten Jahren evtl ein Upgrade holen sollte, dann wird halt wieder gekuckt und verglichen. Wo sich im Wettkampf der beiden Firmen oft die Unterschiede zeigen ist das anpassen der Spiele / Treiber an das Produkt, da hat AMD noch ein wenig das Nachsehen, so nobel der Opensource-Gedanke ist. Während NV seine Fingerchen schon im Vorfeld bei der Entwicklung drin hat, kann AMD da halt nur nachziehen.

Ich habe aber irgendwie den Eindruck, dass hinter diesen unendlichen Diskussionen und der Berichterstattung eine gesteuerte Maschinerie ist, wenn ich mir dann noch den Werbeanteil / die Eigenwerbung auf diversen Websiten angucke - neutral ist hier keiner. Der Werbeetat beeinflusst sicher den ein oder anderen Prozentpunkt der Wertung.

Zu meinen GraKa´s kann ich nur sagen - ich habe ein Angebot bekommen, dass ich nicht ablehnen konnte, wenn der Preis stimmt, dann sag ich auch zu Highend nicht nein - auch wenn ich´s nicht brauche.


----------



## BmwM3 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Hier mal paar Zahlen von 2008:

Nach Modell 

Modell---------------------Ausfallrate 
GeForce GTX 280----------9.9% 
GeForce GTX 260----------4.3% 
GeForce 9800--------------3.2% 
GeForce 8800--------------3.3% 
Radeon HD 4870-----------3.2% 
Radeon HD 4850-----------1.9% 
Radeon HD 3870-----------2.6% 
GeForce 9800 GX2---------6% 
Radeon HD 3870 X2--------11% 
Radeon HD 4870 X2--------4,3% 

Hersteller-------Ausfallrate 
ASUS-----------2,0% 
Sapphire--------2,0% 
MSI-------------2,1% 
Leadtek---------2,4% 
PNY-------------2,8% 
Gainward--------3,2% 
Gigabyte--------3,6% 
Point of View----5,6% 

Bei ca 1.000.000 verkaufter HD5000 sind ein paar 1000 Ausfälle ganz normal!

Hardwareluxx - AMD verkauft über 2,0 Millionen HD-5000-Chips

Aktuelle Ausfallraten von Grafikkarten - Andere - Grafikkarten


----------



## balduin2 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> Nur, dass bei Nvidia genausoviele Ausfälle gab, was jedoch nicht so gehypt wurde.


Erinnert sich noch jemand an das G71 Sterben im 3DMark 06(letzter Test!)? Oder an den Blackscreen"bug" der 7800GS oder das 6800er Sterben ein paar Monate nach Release? Lötstellenskandal in Notebooks?

Die kriegen da schon genug Fett weg nur leider vergisst man es zu schnell wieder...


----------



## Astra-Coupe (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Habe ebenso 2 5870er in betrieb und kann ebenso nichts vermelden von den Defekten... eine Sapphire war schon bei Anlieferung defekt (wollte eigentlich 2) und nach einem Monat warten wurde mir mein Geld zurück überwiesen was bei Conrad in eine lieferbare XFX geflossen ist.

Bisher wie gesagt alles TOP - nur die Treiber ärgerten mich anfangs etwas wegen fehlender CF-Leistung was aber auch jedesmal besser wird.  DANKE ATI - auch wenn ich gerne an meine XFX 9800GX² BE700M zurückdenke *schwärm*


----------



## Glan (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

hatte selbst die beschriebenen Probleme mit meiner 5870sapphire.die karte ist recht heiß geworden mit über 90grad,trotz standarttakt.Hab sie umtauschen können gen ne xfx5870xxx. Die hat von haus aus höheren takt,bleibt aber 10grad kühler.seit einem Monat kein einziger Ausfall mehr.Der Händler meinte noch das ich die erste karte aus erster generation erwischt hab und es soll vielen so ergehen.

Soetwas geschieht bei mir das erste mal mit einer Grafikkarte.Und seit meiner ersten voodoo3 3000 waren es verdammt viele, sowohl nvidia als auch ati. 
Deswegen ATI zu verfluchen finde ich irgendwie kindisch.


----------



## Rollora (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



tm0975 schrieb:


> naja, die quelle ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom ei. sie sind schnell dabei, wenns darum geht, ati schlecht zu machen. hat man ja bei der praxisfremden 2d-geschichte gesehen. klar dürfte acuh sein, dass karten mit hohem stromverbrauch ein höheres ausfallrisiko haben als so ein igp-quark. abwarten ist angesagt. zuerstmal sieht es nach panikmache aus. gibt ja einige händler, die retourquoten anzeigen einfach da mal schauen.
> 
> 
> ich hab da so meine zweifel!!!
> ...


Praxisfremde 2D geschichte? Ich krieg die hier täglich mit, vonwegen Praxisfremd... ATI absichtlich schlecht reden? Dude, lies dir mal die Reviews von Tom's durch bevor du ein Urteil fällst, das ist IMHO eine der besten Hardwaretestsites der Welt. Und ich lese viele davon, knapp 20 am Tag (und Computerbase, Gamestar und PCGH zähl ich da noch nichtmal als richtige HW Sites).



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Habe ebenso 2 5870er in betrieb und kann  ebenso nichts vermelden von den Defekten... eine Sapphire war schon bei  Anlieferung defekt (wollte eigentlich 2) und nach einem Monat warten  wurde mir mein Geld zurück überwiesen was bei Conrad in eine lieferbare  XFX geflossen ist.
> 
> Bisher wie gesagt alles TOP - nur die Treiber ärgerten mich anfangs  etwas wegen fehlender CF-Leistung was aber auch jedesmal besser wird.   DANKE ATI - auch wenn ich gerne an meine XFX 9800GX² BE700M zurückdenke  *schwärm*


eine von 3 Grafikkarten war also hin. Und das nennst du Top? Cool, "nur"  33% Ausfallrate... omfg
Und klarerweise ist die sache (die "News") nicht falsch, nur weils bei  dir funktioniert. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es bei allen anderen  Funktioniert. Denk mal ein bisschen weiter...
Um die News ins rechte Licht zu rücken: klarerweise regen sich nur die  auf, bei denen es nicht funktioniert. Das können 100 sein, was extrem  wenig wäre, angesichts von 2 Millionen verkauften exemplaren. Selbst  2000 (also 0.1 Prozent) wäre noch wenig.
Klar wird hier Panik gemacht, wegen ein paar defekten Karten... in  Relation zu der ausgelieferten Menge ist das NICHTS



Glan schrieb:


> Soetwas geschieht bei mir das erste mal mit einer Grafikkarte.Und seit  meiner ersten voodoo3 3000 waren es verdammt viele, sowohl nvidia als  auch ati.
> Deswegen ATI zu verfluchen finde ich irgendwie kindisch.



das ist nicht nur kindisch, sondern DUMM. Mal davon abgesehen, dass Nvidia ähnliche Probleme bei Laptopchips hatte, nur waren diese deutlich massiver. Es waren viel mehr betroffen, es wurde viel zu spät was unternommen und da es sich um onboardchips handelte konnte man nicht einfach die Karte austauschen, sondern musste das gesamte Laptop einschicken (weil: Mainboardtausch). Das führte wiederum bei einem großteil der Kunden zu Datenverlusten... toll oder? (wer speichert schon vorher immer die ganze Festplatte wo ab, weil es KÖNNTE der Grafikchip durchbrennen...)


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

sowas kann mal bei jedem passieren... amd sowie nvidia sind betroffen... mein Gott, jetzt zu sagen, das ATI keine gute Qualität liefert, ist vollkommen übertrieben! Hatte bis jetzt8 verschiedene Grakas von mindestens genauso vielen Herstellern, noch nie Probleme gehabt. Und zu 99 % sitzt das Problem meißt VOR dem PC  

(Sry 4 diese abgehackte Schreibweise, mein Gehirn fährt gerad erst hoch ^^ )


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Die Karten der ersten Generation, sprich mit BIOS-Varianten vom September, sind wirklich nahezu alle von irgendwelchen Zipperlein geplagt. Ich habe auf meiner 5870 mittlerweile das dritte BIOS drauf, jetzt scheints einigermaßen zu gehen. Die Karte läuft bei mir auf einem Board mit sehr guter Stromversorgung, auf Billigbrettern wie Gigabytes DS3 (egal ob P35 oder P45) mackt das gute Stück jedoch immer noch, wenn man es testweise umsteckt. Da scheint also doch was dran zu sein.


----------



## timeeey86 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Es schmerzt, aber es ist die Wahrheit: GRAFIKKARTEN GEHEN NUNMAL KAPUT! 

Ich glaube das hier angesprochene Problem hat eher weniger mit einer schlecht produzierten HD58XX-Serie zu tun. Mir selber sind schon 2 Grafikkarten von Nvidia abgeraucht (die gute alte GF 400ti und meine geliebte GF8800gts 512). 

Also Ruhe bewahren und sich über die aus meiner Sicht exellente Garantie freuen.)))

Grüße


----------



## AMD User 33 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich weis nicht was manche Leute haben . Meine HD 5750 von Sapphire funktioniert ohne irgend einen Ausfall und hat auch genug Power für Spiele wie COD MW 2 oder Far Cry 2 . Sapphire hat mich bis jetzt auch nie enttäuscht .


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Hmm. NVidia : 8800GT = 18 Monate, Sapphire 4890 = 3 Tage, Bildfehler, Asus 4890 6 Monate Clockchip.
Auf meine alte 7900 müsste man mit dem Hammer drauf haun um sie kaputt zu kriegen. Gibt mir zu denken.


----------



## Gadteman (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Moin *gähn*...
das sind warscheinlich einfach nur ein paar Montags-Modelle die dort ausgefallen sind. AMD/ATI bzw. der Chiphersteller hat ja etwas Probleme mit der "Waferaufbeute" und kommt nicht nach den Markt ausreichend zu bedienen. Was es nun mit den angeblichen Treiberproblemen wieder sein soll.. k.a. Meine ATI(s) hatten nicht soo die Probleme, allerdings habe ich keine der aktuellen 5xxx er Serie probieren können. Daher halt ich mich dort raus.
Allerdings hatte ich mit meiner jetzigen 260GTX² auch schon Probleme, beruhte aber auf dem Netzteil, nach tagelangen Problemsucherein und Testereien.
Gewisse Probleme beruhen offensichtlich im Moment einfach auf eine instabile bis schlechte Stromversorgung hin. Welche Boards mit welchen Komponenten, insbesondere mit vernünftigen Netzteilen zusammenarbeiten damit man seine(n) Grafikboliden (NV/ATI) ordentlich werkeln lassen kann. Treiber sind da im Moment "nur" ein sekundäres Problem. Ich hatte wie erwähnt selbst sehr lange Probleme die allerdings auf eine andere Komponente (NT) zurückzuführen waren. Welcher Hersteller lasse ich lieber, gehört hier nicht rein. 
Ob es vielleicht nur ein "Layer 8" Problem war, lässt sich anhand des dort geschriebenen auf den Seiten nicht ausschließen. Nur zu schnell schreien manche User, das der Hersteller Mist baut und ihnen defekte Teile andreht...


----------



## sebtb (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

also, meine Graka is auch schnell genug, siehe Signatur. Doch ich habe mit ihr auch seit Kauf Probleme. Genau wie das beschriebene 2D Problem. Nur schon beim Film gucken, oder gleich nach dem Start. Bleibt die Maus stehen, das Desktop-Bild hat pinke Kästchen, dann wirds komplett Grau. dann ist wieder alles da und unten rechts kommt: ATI Treiber wurde nach einem Problem neugestartet. Das passiert mindestens 1x am Tag bei mir und wie ich bei den anderen lese, ist es haar genauso. 

"#1 is people experiencing 2d crashes: to these people, a good fix that seems to be working very well for most is to set your idle clocks higher (most suggest 400MHz for core and 900MHz for memory, but any value between that and 725/1000 should, in theory, be fine. "

wie mache ich das? wie setze ich den 2D Clock rauf?


----------



## Cartier (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ja gott sei dank konnt ich erst einen ausfall einer 5870er bearbeiten  von 300 verkauften Stück in etwa is des ein normaler Wert. Ich kann mich noch an eine 7800er Serie erinnern oder 6600 GT AGP ^^ wisst ihr noch  ^^ da kamen fast alle wieder zurück


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



Cartier schrieb:


> Ja gott sei dank konnt ich erst einen ausfall einer 5870er bearbeiten  von 300 verkauften Stück in etwa is des ein normaler Wert. Ich kann mich noch an eine 7800er Serie erinnern oder 6600 GT AGP ^^ wisst ihr noch  ^^ da kamen fast alle wieder zurück



Na da lobst du aber den Tag vor dem Abend. Vielleicht sind nichtmal alle 300 schon irgendwo eingebaut. Und die ersten 100 Tage haben sie noch lange nicht hinter sich.

Erst im Sommer kann man sagen, ob ein signifikantes Problem besteht.

Ich habe den Eindruck, das bei den Grafikkarten bereits am Zeichenbrett gespart wird, wo es geht. Spezifikationen werden eingehalten - Aber 80 Km/h bei Nässe sind auch eine Spezifikation auf deutschen Autobahnen.
Man kann eine Spannungsversorgung auf 100% auslegen - oder auf 120% -
Man kann eine Kühllösung bis 30° Umgebungstemp. auslegen oder auf 50.
Man kann ein PCB mit 1 Unze Kupfer produzieren oder mit 2.

Jedenfalls sind die aktuellen Grafikkarten sehr filigran - um nicht empfindlich zu sagen. Oder "gaakelig" oder "pappig".

Naja - eben wie ein Verkehrsflugzeug mit Papierflügeln.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



Rollora schrieb:


> eine von 3 Grafikkarten war also hin. Und das nennst du Top? Cool, "nur"  33% Ausfallrate... omfg


 Naja, dass kann man aber nicht pauschal auf ATI zurückführen, schliesslich könnte es sich auch dabei um ein Transportproblem-/Schaden handeln. 


> Klar wird hier Panik gemacht, wegen ein paar defekten Karten... in  Relation zu der ausgelieferten Menge ist das NICHTS


 Richtig und liegt noch weit unter dem Schnitt. Es gibt immer Ausfallquoten und man sollte vermeiden zu suggerieren, dass jetzt bestimmte Anbieter davon besonders betroffen sind oder gar aussergewöhnliche Probleme haben.

MfG


----------



## Masterchief (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Das kann halt mal passieren , wartet mal ab was nvidia für prbleme haben wird vllt keiner oder gleiche?
Weis man ja nie . Installiert einfach mal Vista SP2 , wieso benutzen viele ein Betriebsystem das nichtmal ausgereift ist?

Ich persönlich bin froh das ich bis jetzt mit Vista gewartet habe .
Das gleiche wie mit WinXP ohne SP2 nur probleme , aber müsst ihr halt selber wissen MFG


----------



## Atosch (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Deswegen Sag ich "Hut Ab vor Nvidia"
Die reifen Ihre Produkte wenigstens aus bevor Sie den Markt damit sättigen.
Nicht wie ATI hauptsache rausbringen, Probleme kann man später beseitigen.
Ich selber hatte 3 HD4XXX da und bin dann auf eine GTX275 gegangen weil die immer Fehler hatten.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



Atosch schrieb:


> Deswegen Sag ich "Hut Ab vor Nvidia"
> Die reifen Ihre Produkte wenigstens aus bevor Sie den Markt damit sättigen.
> Nicht wie ATI hauptsache rausbringen, Probleme kann man später beseitigen.
> Ich selber hatte 3 HD4XXX da und bin dann auf eine GTX275 gegangen weil die immer Fehler hatten.


Weißt du, wenn du es schon so genau nehmen möchtest, wer 2008 am meisten Ausfälle hatte??? 

MfG


----------



## DerDude (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Jo mein Senf gibts auch noch dazu.Hatte 8800gts die hielt 25 Monate,war aber mit ihr echt zufrieden (Treiber und Leistung).Habe jetzt eine 5850 und hab ne menge Abstürze seitdem.Von dem Treibern will ich gar nicht anfangen.Das einzig gute ist das P/L (wen sie ordentlich funktionieren würde).
Sobald die NV´s preislich erschwinglich sind steig ich um,auser es ändert sich noch was (neue Treiber,Bios).
ps: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Gadteman (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Hmm, Leute das eigendliche Thema dehnt sich wohl wieder weiter aus als es sollte. Bevor die Flamerei anfängt... Aussagen wie "..ATI hatte immer Treiberprobleme.." helfen keinem. Probleme hatten beide, schade ist es allerdings das es "nur" die 2 Großen Firmen im Spielehardwarebereich gibt, die dann immer sich in 2 "Lager" spalten und den anderen schlechtreden.. Sowohl CPU als auch GPU... Jeder kann doch seine Vorlieben bzw. bevorzugten Hersteller haben für jede Hardware (CPU/NT/CASE usw.)

Ich habe auch schon von beiden Herstellern Karten gehabt, beide hatten ihre "Phasen" wo es an vielen Ecken gehakt hat und man als Endanwender mit unausgereifter Hard- bzw. Software zu kämpfen hatte. Sollen sich die großen beiden doch selbst gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen, aber doch nicht die User/Endanwender.... wenns bei NV wieder hakt freuen sich halt wieder die anderen.... einfach drüberstehen....


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



DerDude schrieb:


> Jo mein Senf gibts auch noch dazu.Hatte 8800gts die hielt 25 Monate,war aber mit ihr echt zufrieden (Treiber und Leistung).Habe jetzt eine 5850 und hab ne menge Abstürze seitdem.Von dem Treibern will ich gar nicht anfangen.Das einzig gute ist das P/L (wen sie ordentlich funktionieren würde).
> Sobald die NV´s preislich erschwinglich sind steig ich um,auser es ändert sich noch was (neue Treiber,Bios).
> ps: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


99% der Probleme sitzen immer vor dem Rechner. Ich hatte bis jetzt, 12 Jahre lang, wirklich enorm viele verschiedene GPU´s, hauptsächlich AMD aber auch Nvidia und hat weder mit der einen noch mit der anderen irgendwelche Probleme. Das einzige was ich aus meinem Freundeskreis kenne, sind die fehlgeschlagenen Übertaktungsversuche und die daraus resultierenden Instabilitäten. Aber zum Glück nehmen ja die Hersteller, läßt sich schliesslich schwer nachweisen, die GPU´s zurück und tauschen aus.

Das folglich, wie behauptet, ATI mehr Probleme bereitet kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen und die Rücklaufquote aus dem Jahr 2008 offensichtlich auch nicht. 

MfG


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

 @dastash 

das ist doch das prob .. geile neue graka und da wird gebencht bis zum umfallen, furmark hoch und runter und am ende, mensch wie kann das sein, geht nix mehr .. anstatt einfach damit zuspielen


----------



## Dr. Kucho (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Mir ist bisher nur eine einzige Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen und das war eine Nvidia 8800GT von XfX. Sie hat sich zusammen mit meinem Antec Netzteil verabschiedet. Wer dabei wen mit in den Tod gerissen hat weiß ich nicht, deswegen mache ich allen drei Herstellern keine Vorwürfe.

Seit Anfang Oktober läuft eine 5870 zusammen mit einem i7 860 in meinem Gehäuse. Glaubt man den Schreckensmeldungen aus dem Netz, müsste ich ja regelrecht auf einem Pulverfass sitzen...


----------



## AndyCTDP (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Meine Herren... ein geflame ist das hier wieder. Ich versteh eh nicht warum man hier so schwarz/weiß malen kann! Ich hatte schon viele verschiedene Grafikkarten und mir sind von beiden Herstellern schon genug kaputt gegangen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine HD 4870 1GB PCS+, die hat nichtmal eine Woche durchgehalten bevor der Bildschirm schwarz blieb. Danach hab ich eine Graka mit GT200 Chip gekauft, weils mich auch genervt hat wg. ATI. Siehe da, auch diese Graka ist ein einem völlig neuen Rechner nach 2 Monaten kaputt gegangen. Danach eine neue bekommen die lief dann, bis ich mir eine HD 5870 bestellt hatte. Hab wohl eine der ersten bekommen und kann nicht meckern! Performance passt, Stabilität und Lautstärke ebenso. Man kanns halt nicht einfach pauschalisieren! Es gibt und wird immer Schwankungen bei der Qualitätssicherung geben, aber bei beiden Herstellern. Zu sagen, ATI wirft nicht ausgereifte Produkte auf den Markt ist einfach Bullshit. In der Regel halten sich die Probleme der beiden Grafikkartenhersteller die Waage. Wir haben hier in der Arbeit Quadro FX 5800 Grafikkarten im Einsatz und anfangs sind die schneller weggestorben, als wir sie nachbestellen bzw. reklamieren konnten. Das sind Grafikkarten die mehrere tausend Euro kosten, vor allem da sollte doch die Qualitätssicherung höher sein oder?
Mittlerweile gibts keinen Ausfall mehr.....

Gibt genügend Beispiele auf jeder Seite. Die einzigen, die hier das wieder in die Breite treten und nen Fanboy Krieg anzetteln sind die User.... und diverse Redakteure die auf den einen oder anderen Hersteller nicht gut zu sprechen sind, denn sind wir mal ehrlich, auch Redakteure sind nur Menschen und deshalb auch nicht objektiv.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Hab bis jetzte immer Nvidia gehabt und kann nicht klagen, liefen immer einwand frei und Treiber waren auch top.
Das bei ATI jetzte der Haussegen schief hängt wird vllt einfach an der relativ neuen Technik liegen, die HD 5770 kam später, hat vllt verbesserungen erfahren die, die HD5800 nicht hatte, oder ein Teil davon...
Ob nun Treiber, Bios, oder Fehler auf der Karte selbst, auch als überzeugter Nvidiakäufer...(kann sich durch aus ändern  )...wir Nvidia ähnliche Probeme haben zuanfang.
In den News war doch mal was von wegen HD58xx refresh...vllt sowas Bugfixmäßiges^^


----------



## Schuhmi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

@ DiE_FiesE_FliesE

sehe dass du ein sehr ähnliches system wie ich hast. kannste mal hier schauen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/87569-source-engine-und-windows-7-a.html#post1488713


----------



## momo007 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

hab selber eine 5850 von sapphire den grauen screen kriege ich dann wenn ich die karte extreme übertakte sprich 1000/1300 absturz ist ja auch normal bei der taktrate denke die 5 serie sind zurzeit die besten karten auf den markt kann man nur zuschlagen...


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



momo007 schrieb:


> hab selber eine 5850 von sapphire den grauen screen kriege ich dann wenn ich die karte extreme übertakte sprich 1000/1300 absturz ist ja auch normal bei der taktrate denke die 5 serie sind zurzeit die besten karten auf den markt kann man nur zuschlagen...


Na da haben wir es ja. 

MfG


----------



## Masterchief (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



DerDude schrieb:


> Jo mein Senf gibts auch noch dazu.Hatte 8800gts die hielt 25 Monate,war aber mit ihr echt zufrieden (Treiber und Leistung).Habe jetzt eine 5850 und hab ne menge Abstürze seitdem.Von dem Treibern will ich gar nicht anfangen.Das einzig gute ist das P/L (wen sie ordentlich funktionieren würde).
> Sobald die NV´s preislich erschwinglich sind steig ich um,auser es ändert sich noch was (neue Treiber,Bios).
> ps: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Ein guter freund von mir hat auch eine 8800GTS und bei stürtz unter Win7 immer der treiber ab aber mit Vista gehts einwandfrei ...


----------



## jokergermany (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Alle Atis und Nvidias die ich hatte, liefen Reibungslos, außer zur Radeon 9800er Zeiten, wo entweder der Treiber oder Windows mist gebaut hat.

Eine GF4 ist abgeraucht wegen Hitzeproblemen  (kurz danach die CPU+Mainboard , war also wohl nicht die schuld der GF4 )

Ich vermute auch, dass es die Schuld der Anweder ist.
Alle HD4+HD5 in meiner Umgebung laufen laufen und laufen...

Das ist der Nachteil am Netz.
In sekunden Bruchteilen kann man die Reputation eines Unternehmens nen Stück senken, egal woher und wie viele Defekte gemeldet wurden......


----------



## AchtBit (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



sebtb schrieb:


> also, meine Graka is auch schnell genug, siehe Signatur. Doch ich habe mit ihr auch seit Kauf Probleme. Genau wie das beschriebene 2D Problem. Nur schon beim Film gucken, oder gleich nach dem Start. Bleibt die Maus stehen, das Desktop-Bild hat pinke Kästchen, dann wirds komplett Grau. dann ist wieder alles da und unten rechts kommt: ATI Treiber wurde nach einem Problem neugestartet. Das passiert mindestens 1x am Tag bei mir und wie ich bei den anderen lese, ist es haar genauso.
> 
> "#1 is people experiencing 2d crashes: to these people, a good fix that seems to be working very well for most is to set your idle clocks higher (most suggest 400MHz for core and 900MHz for memory, but any value between that and 725/1000 should, in theory, be fine. "
> 
> wie mache ich das? wie setze ich den 2D Clock rauf?


 
Das ist ein typisches Verhalten bei Spannungs Problemen. Spannung am PCIe um 0,1 v erhöhen. Wenns nicht hilft, dann nimm ATI Tray Tools. Experten Feineinstellung 'Compatiblität' disable fast writes und disable dma access probieren. 

Zuletzt kannst du noch im Clockingmenu die 2d/3d Taktung syncronisieren. Irgend was musst erst mal passieren, um dann weitere Massnahmen zu treffen. 

Kannst auch den schnellen Taktwechsel deaktivieren. Ab Vista wird 3d in der Ddraw Surface und im Overlay Mode verwendet. Daher wechselt der Takt oft apprupt zw. 2d und 3d. 

PS. versuch nach dem Overvolting erst mal einen syncronen 2d/3d Takt


@Topic and all

so ein Quark. Für solche Probleme ist nicht der Chiphersteller verantwortlich. Alle Chips, die rausgehen, haben den Qualitätstest bestanden. Usachen für Fehler, liegen meist im Layout der Graka. Gibt ja so einige Zamschusterer am Markt. 

Deshalb sollten die beide Chiphersteller an einem Strang ziehen und beide ein spezifisches Mindest - Layout vorschreiben. ATI hats schon erfolgreich gemacht. Aber das funktioniert eben nur wenns, beide verlangen. Das wäre mal ein Zeichen für Kundenfreundlichkeit und nicht Raffgier.

Solche Probleme gehen aber auch vom Mainboard aus, wenn das Board nicht auf eine höhere Leistungs Anforderungen ausgelegt ist. Mainstream Boards lassen meistens keine grossen Toleranzen zu, sondern verwenden nur Bauteile die sich grade so im Rahmen, der zum Release Zeitpunkt verwendeten Spezifikation, bewegen.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Das ist ein typisches Verhalten bei Spannungs Problemen. Spannung am PCIe um 0,1 v erhöhen. Wenns nicht hilft, dann nimm ATI Tray Tools. Experten Feineinstellung 'Compatiblität' disable fast writes und disable dma access probieren.
> 
> Zuletzt kannst du noch im Clockingmenu die 2d/3d Taktung syncronisieren. Irgend was musst erst mal passieren, um dann weitere Massnahmen zu treffen.
> 
> ...


Bevor man solche Eingriffe macht und riskiert die Hardware zu schrotten, sollte man ersteinmal, wie in vielen Fällen, sein System säubern, Treiber ordentlich deinstallieren, neueste DX Version/MB-Bios/Graka Treiber installieren und eben alles mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen und wenn es dann immer noch Probleme gibt, zu solchen Methoden greifen.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Stromversorgung aus(Netzteil)? Was sagen die Temps? etc..

MfG


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit eurem PC nicht umgehen könnt ist das nicht das Problem von ATI.
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen genug Karten sowohl von Nvidia als auch von ATI und hatte NIE irgendwelche Probleme. BEIDE Hersteller machen gute Treiber wobei ich den von ATI ein bisschen übersichtlicher finde.
> 
> Ich baue Computer für Freunde, habe bisher 10 HD 58xx verbaut und noch KEINER hatte einen Ausfall. Ich kenne auch aus meinem Freundeskreis keinen mit einem Ausfall.



Das kann ich weitgehend unterschreiben - mir sind im gesamten Freundeskreis (bisher) keinerlei Probleme bekannt was die 5xxx-Karten angeht. Meine läuft seit September, wurde (damals noch unter Luft) um nahezu 25% übertaktet, durchlief den Furmark stabil, sämtliche Spiele ohne Probleme - jetzt mit WaKü (Garantie - ) ständig leicht übertaktet - ich hab keine Freezes, Blue-/Grey-/Black-/Irgendwasscreens und bin somit absolut zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Das irgendwann mal die ein oder andere Karte kaputt geht, sollte wohl jedem klar sein.
(Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle an die Panikmache "Schweinegrippe"-> ~14300 Tote - ach du *******: bei ~ 7 Mrd. Menschen weltweit, sowie "Antivir läuft nicht mit Windows 7" -> da hab ich seit Wochen nichts mehr von gehört, aber auch hier wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass nicht mehr als 1% der Win7 User davon betroffen waren/ sind)

Mein Tip also - einfach mal objektiv (manche mögen es nüchtern nennen) an solche Artikel rangehen und dann entsprechend darauf antworten, oder es bleiben lassen, dieses Gehetze gegen den einen oder anderen Hersteller ist totaler Nonsens - zumal führt es immer zum Gleichen: Die Mods verteilen Strafpunkte, schließen den Thread, etc.
Falls jmd. wirklich Interesse hat sachlich zu diskutieren soll er dies hier tun, allen Anderen seien die Foren von freenet, gmx, web, chip, BILD! empfohlen.

Achja, mir ist tatsächlich mal eine Radeon abgeraucht: eine passive 6200 LE im verstaubten/ verdreckten Miditower mit 1 Gehäuselüfter 

mfG


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich halte es für panikmache - es ist wie beim sockel 1156 Problem - einige gehn kaputt - das ist sehr schade und sollte nicht sein - aber der großteil funktioniert

meine 5970 funkt jdefalls einwandfrei



Atosch schrieb:


> Deswegen Sag ich "Hut Ab vor Nvidia"
> Die reifen Ihre Produkte wenigstens aus bevor Sie den Markt damit sättigen.



auch nVidia Produkte sind nicht immer Fehlerfrei - eine GTX295 kann zb nur durch das starten des Programms Furmark abrauchen da sie dabei zu viel Leistung aufnimmt und die Spawas überfordert sind



Atosch schrieb:


> Nicht wie ATI hauptsache rausbringen, Probleme kann man später beseitigen.
> Ich selber hatte 3 HD4XXX da und bin dann auf eine GTX275 gegangen weil die immer Fehler hatten.



und was warn das für Fehler??

mfg


----------



## DerDude (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Na klar ist das mit dem Abrauchen grosteils Panikmache wie beim 1156 (Sensationsgeil).Aber habe mit der Ati mehr Probleme als mit der Nv zuvor.Ob das jetzt am MB oder NT lliegen könnte keine Ahnung.Sollte aber meiner Meinung nach nich der Fall sein.Hab auch neusted Bios und Treiber drauf.Letzteren muss ich noch testen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



AndyCTDP schrieb:


> Gibt genügend Beispiele auf jeder Seite. Die einzigen, die hier das wieder in die Breite treten und nen Fanboy Krieg anzetteln sind die User.... und diverse Redakteure die auf den einen oder anderen Hersteller nicht gut zu sprechen sind, denn sind wir mal ehrlich, auch Redakteure sind nur Menschen und deshalb auch nicht objektiv.
> 
> Just my 2 cents



Hi,

ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum Du der PCGH-Redaktion jetzt einen mitgeben musst.

Solche Pauschalaussagen ohne jeden Beleg und ohne jede Substanz tragen hier bestimmt nicht zu einer niveauvollen Diskussion bei.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



Schuhmi schrieb:


> @ DiE_FiesE_FliesE
> 
> sehe dass du ein sehr ähnliches system wie ich hast. kannste mal hier schauen?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/87569-source-engine-und-windows-7-a.html#post1488713



Sorry, das Problem kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen weder mit noch ohne VSYNC. 

Habe gerade TF2, L4D2 ausprobiert und bei keinem von beiden Spielen dieses Problem. Ist mir soweit auch nicht bekannt. 

Liegts vielleicht an den Temperaturen oder einem schlechten Netzteil ? 

Wenn du irgendwie an ein XP kommen kannst probier mal das aus. XP ist nach wie vor das Gamer OS Nr.1 dadran hat auch Windows 7 nichts geändert (siehe die Probleme (z.b. 2D Modus )mit ATI Karten unter Windows 7, davon habe ich kein einziges unter XP, liegt also am OS und nicht an ATI. Das wollen die Nvidia Fanboys aber nicht wahrhaben)


----------



## AchtBit (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bevor man solche Eingriffe macht und riskiert die Hardware zu schrotten, sollte man ersteinmal, wie in vielen Fällen, sein System säubern,


 
Keine der genannten Einstellungen ist bedenklich. 

Meine Graka hat gar nix zu melden. Für eine Taktänderung hat sie sich vorher gefälligst vom System die Erlaubnis zu holen. 

Im Direkt Draw Mode hat sie gar nichts zu melden. Ein Takt pasta.
Ne Zeitlang hab ich sogar eine akustische Bestätigung verlangt bevor die Karte den Takt geändert hat. 

Ja, in meinem System darf sich kein Gerät frei nach belieben Power reinziehen. Immer schön an meine www(warum? warten! wenn...) Fall Bedingung halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur bei meinen Notebook fehlt mir bisher noch eine direkte Kontrolle über den CPU Lüfter. Das stinkt mir

Ich halte eine automatische Stromversorgung eher für ein HW Risiko.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das kann ich weitgehend unterschreiben - mir sind im gesamten Freundeskreis (bisher) keinerlei Probleme bekannt was die 5xxx-Karten angeht. Meine läuft seit September, wurde (damals noch unter Luft) um nahezu 25% übertaktet, durchlief den Furmark stabil, sämtliche Spiele ohne Probleme - jetzt mit WaKü (Garantie - ) ständig leicht übertaktet - ich hab keine Freezes, Blue-/Grey-/Black-/Irgendwasscreens und bin somit absolut zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Das irgendwann mal die ein oder andere Karte kaputt geht, sollte wohl jedem klar sein.
> (Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle an die Panikmache "Schweinegrippe"-> ~14300 Tote - ach du *******: bei ~ 7 Mrd. Menschen weltweit, sowie "Antivir läuft nicht mit Windows 7" -> da hab ich seit Wochen nichts mehr von gehört, aber auch hier wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass nicht mehr als 1% der Win7 User davon betroffen waren/ sind)
> 
> Mein Tip also - einfach mal objektiv (manche mögen es nüchtern nennen) an solche Artikel rangehen und dann entsprechend darauf antworten, oder es bleiben lassen, dieses Gehetze gegen den einen oder anderen Hersteller ist totaler Nonsens - zumal führt es immer zum Gleichen: Die Mods verteilen Strafpunkte, schließen den Thread, etc.
> ...



Objektivität ... hier im Forum ?  

BTW: Eine Radeon 6200 LE ? Das war dann wohl eher eine GeForce 6200 LE (und schon sind wir wieder beim Thema  ) 

Die Radeon Nummerierung ging bei 7000 los (eine 7200 LE gab es aber) eine 6000er Reihe gab es nie, die kommt erst noch


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich finde, dass der Einkauf von PC-Teilen ohnehin ein kleines Glücksspiel ist. Man sieht vielen Teilen ja nicht von außen an, ob es kaputt ist/geht oder nicht. Und ein gewisser Prozentsatz ist/geht nun mal kaputt...

Ich lass mich davon nicht beirren und hol mir demnächst eine Radeon HD 5xxx, teste sie und wenn sie nicht so funktioniert wie ich es will, geht sie halt wieder zurück... Irgendwelche Experimente mit Undervolting, Overclocking, etc. werde ich aber nicht mitmachen. Die Karte müsste dann schon so funktionieren, wie ich sie auspacke.


----------



## AmdNator (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich finde das lustig irgend wie ich glaub die meisten Vergessen das es hier um Elektronische Bauteile geht. Vor allem müssen die auch was aushalten Schwankungen kompensieren Temperatur Unterschiede von 2 stelligen Beträge . 
Aber lieber mal wieder Fanboy raushängen lassen und den anderen schlecht machen.

Jeder Hersteller hat seine Probs ob Intel damals mit dem P4 oder AMD mit dem Phenom I so wie Nvidia oder sonst ein Hersteller. Hier geht es nicht nur um ein Paar kleine Drähte sondern um Komplexe Schaltungen und das im Micro bereich. Und für was gibt es eine Garantie wenn mal was defekt ist.

Und perfekte Treiber gibt es nicht aber man kann ja immer jammern macht doch selber mal welche wenn Ihr es besser wisst mal als kleiner Tipp  dann können wir weiter reden!

Ich selber kann es nicht und bin froh das jemand mir die zur Verfügung stellt und auch noch kostenlos.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich hab mal 'ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Silizium sich zu stark generiert.

Ob man jetzt AMD oder TMSC die Schuld gebne kann, kann man Streiten, auf jeden Fall ist AMD aber sehr stark dabei beteiligt.
Entweder sind die Specs/Tests nicht streng genug oder aber man hat absichtlich so einen Mist auf den Markt geworfen, um überhaupt was zu haben.

Das das nur die HD5870 betrifft verwundert mich dann aber doch etwas.


----------



## Robär (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Also besagten grauen Bildschirm + Freeze habe ich auch, allerdings nur wenn ich das Catalyst Control Center und gleichzeitig den MSI Afterburner mit mehr Spannung + Takt laufen habe. Scheinbar vertragen sich die beiden nicht wirklich gut.

Wenn ich das CCC einfach nicht mitstarten lasse funktioniert alles wunderbar.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

so wie es aussieht, haben doch mehr user diese Probleme mit der 58** Reihe...
misteriös, AMD war doch sonst immer so "seriös". Mit meiner HD4870 hatte ich auch nie Probleme.. bis ich meine WLP unbedingt erneuern wollt -.- Naja mal schauen wie lang die GTX285 es macht, bis jetzt Temp. bis max. 80 Grad... Sollte lang halten


----------



## AchtBit (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 'ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Silizium sich zu stark generiert.
> 
> Ob man jetzt AMD oder TMSC die Schuld gebne kann, kann man Streiten, auf jeden Fall ist AMD aber sehr stark dabei beteiligt.
> Entweder sind die Specs/Tests nicht streng genug oder aber man hat absichtlich so einen Mist auf den Markt geworfen, um überhaupt was zu haben.
> ...


 
Ne, AMD ist da nicht Schuld. Die passen schon auf damit sie nur dem Chipreseller gegenüber Rechenschaft tragen müssen. Selbst wenn bei einem grossen Auftrag die Ausbeute weit unter der bestellten Stückzahl liegt, wird fristgerecht nur der Bulk geliefert, der den Qualitätstest bestanden hat. Bei sensiblen Aufträgen werden gewisse Vorbehalte, betreffend der Stückzahl, bereits vor Produktionsbeginn vereinbart. Mehr wie eine Koventionalstrafe wird der Auftraggeber nicht erreichen.
Qualitätsspezifische Abweichungen kommen einem Vertragsbruch gleich, dem empfindliche Schadensersatzklagen folgen würden. Zudem musst auch für einen Wertausgleich sorgen, für die Ware, die bereits im Endkundensegment angekommen ist.

Solche Fehler passieren nur noch sehr selten. Die Quali Tests werden in supermodernen Schaltkeistest - Automaten durchlaufen, die Samples, syncron und in grossen Mengen, durchtesten können.


----------



## DerDude (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



> Zitat AmdNator
> von Und perfekte Treiber gibt es nicht aber man kann ja immer jammern macht doch selber mal welche wenn Ihr es besser wisst mal als kleiner Tipp  dann können wir weiter reden!
> 
> Ich selber kann es nicht und bin froh das jemand mir die zur Verfügung stellt und auch noch kostenlos.


[/QUOTE]



 du würdest für einen Treiber zahlen?Der zum Produkt gehört!!!Selber besser machen?Iss nicht mein Job!!!Zahle damit das Ding Funktioniert egal Hardware oder Software egal wo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyco99 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Einkauf von PC-Teilen ohnehin ein kleines Glücksspiel ist. Man sieht vielen Teilen ja nicht von außen an, ob es kaputt ist/geht oder nicht. Und ein gewisser Prozentsatz ist/geht nun mal kaputt...
> .


Das stimmt. Während ich mir ein relativ günstiges System (s. u.) zusammengebastelt habe, hat sich ein Kumpel ein ziemlich teures System (genauer: 3facher Preis) zusammengestellt. Er hat nur absolute high-end Komponenten verwendet, die in den Bestenlisten ganz weit oben stehen. Trotzdem macht sein PC ständig Probleme, während mein "Budget-PC" einwandfrei läuft.
Fazit: Hardwarekauf kann auch Glückssache sein!
p.s. Wir beide verwenden HD 5xxx Karten. Seine Grafikkarte macht Schwierigkeiten, meine funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*



cyco99 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Während ich mir ein relativ günstiges System (s. u.) zusammengebastelt habe, hat sich ein Kumpel ein ziemlich teures System (genauer: 3facher Preis) zusammengestellt. Er hat nur absolute high-end Komponenten verwendet, die in den Bestenlisten ganz weit oben stehen. Trotzdem macht sein PC ständig Probleme, während mein "Budget-PC" einwandfrei läuft.
> Fazit: Hardwarekauf kann auch Glückssache sein!
> p.s. Wir beide verwenden HD 5xxx Karten. Seine Grafikkarte macht Schwierigkeiten, meine funktioniert tadellos.



Das kann mit günstigen und mit High-End Hardware passieren. Ein wenig Glück ist immer dabei (zB fehlerhafte Hardware egal welche). Aber einfach nur High-End Hardware zu kaufen, zusammen Würfeln und alles wird gut geht eben nicht immer glatt. Ich achte beim Kauf sehr darauf welche Hardware miteinander Harmoniert! Das bedeutet passt die CPU und die GPU zum Mainboard (Chipsatz/Quallität/Hersteller), so auch beim RAM (sind alle Bänke besetzt, gleiche CL Mode/Hersteller/Größe) usw. Dazu lese ich immer viele verschiedene Fachartikel. Mein Mainboard beherbergt zB nen Phenom 1 doch bald ist da ein 2er (965)drin. Zum Zeitpunkt das Kaufes wusste ich schon das es zu solchen Prozessoren kompatibel sein wird...

Und so kann eins zum anderen kommen und man hat arge Probleme.


----------



## Starwave (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

...oh Mann, iss des schon wieder ein FanBoyGeblubbere... 
...da brauchst der Meute nur einen "...oh, meine Grafikkarte macht Probleme..." - Knochen hinwerfen und schon zerfleischen sie sich. Und die am Rande stehende Nvidia-Meute schreit noch was von "...hängt ATI..." 
- obwohl in deren Reihen auch schon genug gehangen sind  - natürlich aufgestachelt vom ATI - Mob.... 
Also ich hab auch ne 5870 aber mit WaKü, die läuft einwandfrei (auch sehr leise  ) ..und völlig ohne Probleme unter Windows 7...und in XP....und in Linux.... - mit 965BE und 1600er DDR3 auf MSI 790FX... - also fast völlig neue HW - Komponenten.....  
Moment, lasst mich nicht lügen, es gibt da 2, aber nur in 2 Games - in Gothic3 hab ich wenn ich ShaderModel3 aktivier graue Streifen am Boden (bei einem Wechsel zu SM2 nicht mehr) und in BattleForge erscheinen sporadisch die Schatten statt ordentlich mit größer bzw. kleiner werdenden Pünktchen gerendert zu werden (wer kennt des noch aus den DOS-Zeiten, als "Graustufen" so erzeugt wurden - einfach in ne Farbe größer werdende Pünktchen einfließen zu lassen, damit´s dunkler wird  ) - den Fehler bekam ich noch nicht weg, hab´s aber erst 1 Tag probiert. 
Da ich in allen (!) anderen Games absolut keinen Fehler habe, auch nicht im Desktop - Betrieb (und den Gothic 3 - Fehler hab ich exakt so in nem Forum von nem anderen User beschrieben gefunden - mit exakt derselben Lösung) kann ich objektiv (!) davon ausgehen, daß es sich hier bei mir um ein Treiberproblem handelt (ansonsten wären die Fehler ja genereller Natur und würden in anderen Games auch auftreten). 
Hier von einem generellen Problem zu sprechen oder von der "üblichen ATI - Treiberpolitik" iss schon mehr als daneben (btw. hab ich ATI seit der X800, vorher immer Nvidia - und noch nie(!) irgendwelche Treiberprobleme gehabt. Auf beiden Seiten nicht. 
Und ich lehn mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und wage zu prognostizieren, daß Nvidia mit dem auftauchen der Fermi anfangs auch in manchen Anwendungen Ihre Problemchen haben werden (des iss dann natürlich bei den Nvidia - Fanboys "ganz normal am Anfang...."). 
Also langer Rede kurzer Sinn - Problemchen gibt´s immer mal, die meisten liegen aber an nie getesteten Hardware- und Software-Kombinationen, die erst im "Feldversuch" - also bei den Usern auftreten - aber alle (!) Kombinationen und auftauchenden Softwarehürden zu testen ist einfach unmöglich ! ....für beide Lager, das iss halt so.....und der Lauf der Dinge - also immer schön objektiv bleiben und den Fehler eingrenzen, das bringt bei weitem mehr als des Geblubbere ...


----------



## erel68 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich habe jetzt seit 1995 regelmäßig meine Grafikkarten und Restcomputerteile aufgerüstet. Dabei hatte ich Grafikkarten mit Matrox, 3dfx, Kyro, ATI und Nvidia Chips und bei mir war nur eine von den 12 Grafikkarten defekt gewesen und zwar eine Kyro II, die von Anfang an nicht vernünftig laufen wollte (Schade,an sich ein super Graka gewesen). Mit meiner 5850er hatte ich zuerst zwar Probleme mit Bildfehlern, aber die lagen bei Treiberproblemen. Jetzt läuft sie einwandfrei.


----------



## falkboett (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Hallo,

habe eine Sapphire HD5770 mit dem Ostereierkühler. Mit Cat. 9.11 und 9.12 keine Probleme. Wird beim Dauerzocken max. 73 Grad warm. Hatte mal ein Hitzeproblem mit Geforce 4200TI (oder so ähnlich). Die wurde beim Zocken so warm, dass das Bild ständig eingefroren ist.

MfG


----------



## MietzeKotze (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Hi,

also ich hab jetzt auch ewig viele Karten durch und nie Fehler mit einer gehabt.

Die 5850 läuft auch stabil, allerdings war die auch noch nie so richtig ausgelastet ausser mal 1h Crysis...

Aber generell würde ich genau wie beim 1156 nicht direkt von Massen-Sterben ausgehen. Mein Corei5 läuft ebenfalls stabel auf 4Ghz..

Also  hatte jetzt gestern einen Bluescreen (der erste überhaupt mal) ansonsten läuft alles top.


----------



## byte512 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Bei mir ist das Problem auch aufgetreten, ich besitze eine HD5770von asus.
Das Problem tritt bei mir im 2d-Modus oder in einem ganz bestimmten Computerspiel auf, jedoch immer nur dann wenn ich im inet surfe oder versuche online zu zocken(nachdem ich einige Einstellungen des Games geändert habe).
Hatte zuerst gedacht es wäre ein Treiberproblem oder etwas mit meinem Prozessor(Der saß mal auf nem Mainboard das ich dummerweiße auf ner unterlage aus alu in Betrieb genommen hatte).

Bei dem Game wird Der Bildschirm beim Laden einer map auf einem Onlineserver grau, dann meckert Windows dass das Programm net mehr reagiert und beendet es. 
Im Browser flackert der Bildschirm erst grau, dann ist der Mauszeiger ein einziger Grafikfehler. Wenn ich den Browser dann beende bleibt der Mauszeiger so, aber Windows läuft stabil weiter. Wenn ich den Browser jedoch nicht beende, dann zeigt mir der Bildschirm kurz darauf ein blau-grünes Schachbrettmuster, kurz danach hangt sich der Sound auf (wenn ich musik laufen hab wird eine kurze Stelle endlos wiederholt).
Danach muss ich neustarten.

Die Update Sache klingt meiner Meinung nach plausibel, da das Problem bei mir erst nach ca. einer Woche auftrat, und inzwischen auch seit ca. 2 Wochen nicht mehr aufgetreten ist.(Könnte natürlich auch ein Indiz für Programmfehler im Browser und dem Game oder für Treiberprobleme sein)

Ich hoffe nur es ist kein Hardware-Fehler.

In dem Artikel, der als Quelle genannt wird, steht noch folgendes:


> One user (roadhead) said he first had to do a fresh install of Windows 7 x64 Ultimate to get his card's driver installer stop crashing



Ich hatte das Problem selber, hab eine Lösung gefunden.
Das hier beschriebene Symptom ist ein Bug in MS vc++ 2005 redistributable.
Sowohl Win7 als auch Win Vista sind betroffen(meine ich gehört zu haben)
Der Patch dafür wird nicht übers MS-Update verteilt kann aber unter folgender Adresse gedownloadet werden:
KB961894 – VC++ Post 2005 SP1 Redistributable - Release: KB961894

MfG, byte


----------



## Darkscream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Wiso gibt es auf pcgh nichts wo man sein kreuz rein machen kann ob man probleme hatte oder nicht und mit was für ner Karte???????? Hier sind doch die Leute die solche Karten haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkscream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Man kÖnnte ja abstimmen in Pcgh was für ne Karte defekt ja oder nein-oder??????????:


----------



## Rotax (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Meinst du jetzt speziell zur HD5870?

Dann überleg mal, wieviele da ankreuzen würden, obwohl sie keine HD5870 haben...


----------



## Lyran (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Meine 5850 läuft ohne Probleme, hoffentlich waren es nur die ersten Stückzahlen die teilweise fehlerhaft sind. 

Denke aber das ist insgesamt kein ernstzunehmendes Problem, wenn man sich die Sockel 1156 Problematik anguckt. Beides wurde sehr schnell bekannt gemacht, aber insgesamt sind es wenig Exemplare, die betroffen sind.


----------



## XE85 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Habe mal eine umfrage erstellt - hoffentlich läufts halbwegs gesittet ab

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-problem-mit-seiner-hd-5xxx.html#post1492317

mfg


----------



## The Rock (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Ich hatte in Operation Flashpoint 2 mit der 5870 diverse Graue Bildschirm abstürze, welche aber seit dem Catalyst 9.12 Hotfix (!) nicht mehr da waren. Mit dem 9.12 er schon noch. Also empfehle ich mal diesen HF Treiber bzw. den 10.1, der glaube ich "baugleich" ist.


----------



## LaCroato (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Ausfälle mehren sich*

Servus,

es handelt sich hier (höchstwahrscheinlich) um ein
Software- bzw. Treiberproblem.
In den Releasenotes vom 10.1er final wird´s  auch unter *"known Issues"* erwähnt:

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/6188/grau.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab´ auch gleich mal die Releasenotes angehängt.


----------

